# TIA 8 month old Inuit-x-Saarloo



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Tia is an 8 month old Inuit-X and quite a specialised breed. She is still very young and therefore very unruly and so will need plenty of training, and she will also need a huge amount of exercise & mental stimulation. She has come to us from a home where she was being destructive, but this was probably because she was bored & so it would be better for Tia to go to a home where there is someone home for quite a lot of the time, and also a home with experience with this type of dog. Tai gets on with other dogs and we will cat test her later. If you would like to offer Tia a loving home, please call 0845 475 5958 or email:[email protected] We rehome all over the UK and always carry out a home check before rehoming any animal. (Could you please try & leave a land-line number for any return calls as mobiles are expensive for us to call back- thank you)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hope this helps i've placed your notice about Tia on T.U.B.R facebook page to help find her a loving home.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, what a beauty  Have shared to facebook and the Inuit and Saarloos communities. Hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. Fingers crossed again


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Tia is still waiting patiently for her forever home


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Tia is still waiting patiently for her new family


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh no  was really hoping she'd find a new home soon. I'd love to take her, but I'm pregnant and obviously you don't rehome in homes where there is a pregnancy.

I'll share again to FB and other rescue sites and will keep my fingers crossed for Tia.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

I keep coming back and looking, hoping she's got a nice new home. 

She's lovely - reminds me so much of my inuit I lost 2 years ago.

But NO I can't have another one - I'd have to get a bigger house first!


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Tia is still with us - looking for her special home :crying:


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Tia has now been rehomed to a very experienced home


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Brilliant news


----------

